# Without a search function, this forum is essentially useless.



## Jamko (Apr 4, 2002)

I'd add more to the subject line, but that's pretty much my entire point.  I'm looking for games/gamers in Maryland, but I'm not so dedicated that I'm going to expend a great deal of energy slogging through dozens upon dozens of entries in the hopes that I find something.  A search function makes a heckuva lot more sense.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 4, 2002)

Go to the Meta Forum, and read the FAQ.  A search function doesn't make sense if it renders the forums non-functional.

And, honestly, you don't actually have to go through dozens of threads.  You can scan... about 4 pages of thread titles for keywords pretty darned quickly.  Or simply post with the heading, "Looking for gamers in Maryland".  

Folks are always into instant gratification.  Well, sometimes you get better results with a little elbow grease


----------



## el Voz (Apr 4, 2002)

Actually, coming here 1 a week is all you need to do.

Most have been looking for people in the Bethesda area.  What part of MD are you at?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2002)

Out of all the forums, this needs the search function the least.    When I posted here I first took five minutes to scan through the pages.  Nothing was from my area so I posted here and got a response in less then a day and everything worked out fine.  Just create a thread and bump it every week and keep an eye out for other threads in your area.


----------



## Negative Zero (Apr 6, 2002)

plus you _do_ know that you can use Ctrl+F to search a page for keywords using your IE browser ... right?


----------



## tatijana (Apr 6, 2002)

Ctrl-F in Netscape, as well 

And for this forum, once a week is definitely sufficient


----------

